# The Big Bathing Question!



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur is a digger - he loves soil, dirt, grass, grit, leaves i could go on...... he is also a cream/beige colour! I could bath him every other day he gets that filthy - he gets brushed every night but I was wondering how often do you bath your dogs?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the same problem and asked this question previously - it seems more than once a Month is not good as it strips their natural oils. I struggle to
hold out this long as my dog is also beige /white - I also have a dog walker
that 'just likes to let them play' regardless of how muddy they get!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am struggling to hold out that long with Daisy as she likes rolling in very smelly stuff!  I have thought about trying out a spray (doggy friendly, PAH) to get rid of the smell instead of bathing!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

With having 2 and Mable hating being bathed i dont feel like I bath as often I used to ... I think its probably pushing up to 6 weeks unless there is a specific reason. Thats probably why Wilf is fine he got bathed more often and his legs rinsed regularly x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
I've just bought some Pet Head 'Dry' shampoo. Not sure why it's called Dry shampoo because it's wet!! But I guess it's because you don't have to wash it out. Anyway, it smells lovely and made Kipper all nice and fresh!! It made it very easy to brush out the dirt from her legs.
Could be what you need?

Pip X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure on a previous thread it was said to be ok to bath more often if you use doggy shampoo that doesn't strip oils out


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It not cos of oils etc that I dont ... its just hard work lol ... Mable hates it, she's very feline when it comes to bathing and Wilf takes so long to dry x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

ive just watched a groomer on the shopping channel idealworld and she said it ok to wash dogs as often as they need it just make sure you use a good quality shampoo that is the right PH balance for a dog. she also had a rotti xpoodle cross that was just like a cockapoo but HUGE lol


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have always bathed mine when they need it, and inbetween they go to the groomers !
I use Johnsons baby shampoo as its very mild and smells nice !
Scamp loves the bath and whines as soon as he hears the taps running, he's even jumped in without water


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Tropiclean dog shampoo..and conditioner....and detangle spray doesn't have any soap or detergent in it and will not strip the oils from the dogs coat, it won't wash off the spot-on flea treatment, makes the coat in fab condition and smells lush and you can wash your dog as much or as little as you like. You get it from r&lpetproducts.co.uk


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara is a digger much to my horror ... My poor garden ... Will the Camelia live through her antics never mind the winter!!!

Anyway, like Stephen says we use Tropiclean and its great she gets a shower about once per week/ every 10 days and like Stephen's Yogi, Cara is mostly white and brown.

Kirsty xx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Dog shampoo has come on leaps and bounds. 
It used to be little better than washing up liquid and did upset the hair condition. 
Nowadays it's a well researched and developed segment Market just like the shampoos we use. 
Not sure about the rest of you but I wash my hair everyday!
And there is a following that if u leave human hair, it becomes naturally clean. 
However I wash my girls at least once every two weeks. It keeps eau de fox poo at bay and at least a half kilo of mud out the house. 
It's all personal choice but do trust the good products wont harm your dog. 
Oatmella for mine, smells like bubblegum, and removes some of those rolled in smells!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho has a bath every other week and sometimes weekly. It's not that I even want him in the bath. He is just too eager to join me when i am having a peaceful moment (I do not let this happen) I'm cockapoo mad but I have to draw the line somewhere! He jumps in, I have to jump out. FUN FUN FUN! I use a doggy shampoo and his skin is always great and fur always seems to be beautiful and shiny!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We have showered Luna every weekend since getting her, using the tropiclean products, and the dirt that comes off her!! We find it not only cleans her, softens her coat and makes her smell nice but it also gets rid of any little knots she may have had so we don't need to groom her as often. Not sure we'll keep it up as she gets older but it's weekly for us at the moment..


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks to all, will be getting the tropiclean oatmella and the 'dry shampoo' as i think i will be dunking Arthur often!!! 
Will get picture of him on my profile as soon as I work out how!!
Thanks again x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have just bathed Izzy using my new Pethead shampoo - bought it half price in TKMaxx - still cost twice as much as mine!
She smells lovely and is all soft again (it's been 2 weeks - long time for her) oh, and her coat hadn't darkened to chocolate after all


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad this thread came up again.. Betty will definatley be getting more baths now Iv'e read it is ok to do so... Pet head smells are great...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Tropiclean dog shampoo..and conditioner....and detangle spray doesn't have any soap or detergent in it and will not strip the oils from the dogs coat, it won't wash off the spot-on flea treatment, makes the coat in fab condition and smells lush and you can wash your dog as much or as little as you like. You get it from r&lpetproducts.co.uk


Please could you let me know which 'flavour' is shampoo is best? Thank you. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie gets bathed about every two weeks and I use Johnsons No Tangle Baby Shampoo, really helps with the matting.

In between if she gets dirty legs/paws I rinse in just water. Or if she rolls in fox poo I just wash and shampoo that area and if need be a touch or Channel afterwards  Then she smells just like her mummy :


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I bath my two when they need it. Being black they don't show up the muck, but they do roll around in some smelly stuff from time to time. I use baby shampoo.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Please could you let me know which 'flavour' is shampoo is best? Thank you. x


Well I've tried them all over the years but I still go back to Papaya Plus as my fav. J xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, placing my order today!  x


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

I have bathed Poppy once a week since I have got her and her coat is lovely and shiney and her skin is fine. I have always used Johnson's Baby Shampoo and alternate every other week to follow this with baby conditioner. Also use nighttime baby bath bubbles in the bath because it smells AMAZING...! Poppy is impartial to the bath, doesn't hate it or love it, she just stands there and lets me get on with it! However she LOVES the feeling afterwards of tearing round feeling all clean and fresh! Annie and Poppy x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

You'd all laugh at me, our bath has no shower attachment so I wash ollie in one of our walk in showers which has a hand held attachment. Ollie gets tied to shower support so he doesn't run out and having tried rolling up trousers I get far too wet still so usually have to put on a pair of shorts, it's a soggy process and now he's three I do it far less often than when he was young!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Bess is due a bath ... its hard to tell when they are black! Will get the Tropiclean products out ... they smell lovely.  Its good to get them used to baths while they are little.

Almost worse than dirty dogs are dirty kitchen floors ... mine are cream colour ceramic tiles ... would never have chosen that colour if I had known then I would have dogs! My mop is in constant use!


----------



## Zid (Oct 16, 2011)

I bathe my dog when he starts to smell. 
I find that when she comes from her monthly grooming session, there's no need to bathe until after two weeks, then she starts smelling like an oily dog and I have to bathe her every week after that. A good brushing and washing of paws is all she needs after a walk.
No problems with skin and fur drying out so far. I use a good conditioner too which really helps detangle. The drying is the hardest part because he hates the blow dryer, so I towel dry him and leave him out in the patio -the sun dries out the rest of his fur. When he's dry I brush him out again. He loves it!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love the smell of the pet head products.... and love bathing Pareto, although I had held back as I wasn't sure how often was healthy. However, he does love to jump in his poo, so more often is better!

Kx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

At the grooming course yesterday we were told that you can wash your dog as often as you like with 2 golden rules:

1. *Always* use a dog shampoo. Dog shampoos have come on in leaps and bounds. Dogs require a different PH to us so even mild baby shampoo is not good.

2. Make sure that the shampoo is completely rinsed out. Very, very important.

Karen xx


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Well I've tried them all over the years but I still go back to Papaya Plus as my fav. J xx


Thank you so much! I have smelled many dog shampoos so far and haven't liked any of them (I think a sensitive nose is something Emily and I have in common!). I got the papaya today and LOVE it!


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> At the grooming course yesterday we were told that you can wash your dog as often as you like with 2 golden rules:
> 
> 1. *Always* use a dog shampoo. Dog shampoos have come on in leaps and bounds. Dogs require a different PH to us so even mild baby shampoo is not good.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info! I too had been using the Johnson's baby shampoo because I had not found a dog shampoo that I liked the smell of (see my last post!) but now that I have the Tropiclean papaya I will use that and not feel that I am doing harm to Emilys skin or fur if I bathe her frequently.


----------

